# Hey STP! Anyone Down to Join Our Bus Trip from Alaska to Argentina? Looking for Volunteers Now!



## Hobo Huck (May 10, 2015)

I've been collaborating with members of r/Vagabond, and we've come up with the idea to hitchhike from Alaska to Argentina. However, what started out as a plan for a 2-3 person trip, quickly evolved into TONS of people wanting to join us!

So hey, why limit ourselves, right? Let's all join together and make one massive Vagabond Army of volunteers and travelers!

*Problem:* A large group (10+ people) can't hitchhike together.

*Solution:* Get a Bus/Van/Whatever!

We are currently pooling money together, forming a crowd sourcing campaign (indiegogo, whatever, among other ideas), and buying a cheap school bus like this: http://mobile.craigslist.org/cto/4983128611.html

We will take 1-2 weeks of getting to know each other, while we strip, remodel, this vessel into a kickass VagaBus! After that, we're headed south of the border as far as we can go!

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN JOINING THIS TRIP, OR CAN HELP DONATE/CONTRIBUTE, PLEASE FILL OUT THIS FORM:*

*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K51M_z2lxhMhqgfLt6kbdHV5_wUuaQYkhUI8JM6kRz4/viewform?usp=send_form*

The goal of this trip is NOT simply adventure, as we plan to stop and VOLUNTEER at all the communities we visit along the way. Volunteering on farms, animal shelters, sustainable eco-villages, helping build houses, or literally ANYTHING we can do to contribute and help out the local communities that we visit.

Our goal is embark on a true grassroots effort to help out in ANYWAY we can, across the entire Western Hemisphere (or however far we can get!)

In return for our volunteering work, we will barter shelter, food, and cultural education in each community we visit along the way.

It's a win/win for everyone. A win for the communities we visit, and a win for the vagabonds that are lucky enough to experience this culturally enlightening trip!

Obviously, there will be tons of logistics to figure out in the weeks and months ahead, but I believe that if everyone collaborates together as a team, all the kinks and logistical dilemmas will work themselves out along the way. We've worked out a majority of the logistical concerns already, and we don't believe there will be any major concerns to worry about if we organize this as a team.

As of now, there is no pre-drawn map of destinations. I believe the map layout should be decided by the entire group, using a purely democratic approach: each member votes for the selected communities/towns/cities that we stop in, and the towns with the most votes are the ones we stop in and visit. Pretty simple. This can be done before the trip, and also along the way, making the trip even more fun from beginning to end.

The trip is planned to start in early September, and is expected to last until November or December.

As far as how long this trip is expected to last, that's still an "unknown", and we can't really put an accurate prediction on that until we know how many cities and countries we all wish to visit along the way. A safe prediction is atleast 90 days.

*We are seeking people with all sorts of skill sets to join along on this trip:*

*Cooking Skills* (gotta feed the vagabond army!)
*Carpentry/Construction* Skills (help us strip the bus and remodel it!)
*Mechanical Skills* (in case the bus breaks down!)
*Artistic/Painting Skills* (gotta paint the bus something fabulous!)
*Photography/Social Media Skills* (gotta have killer blog/pictures to cover this adventure!)
*CDL Driver's License-Holder* (gotta have a driver!)
*Fluent Spanish Skills* (gotta have a good translator!)
*Musician/Busking* (entertainment and making money!)
*Camping/Wilderness Skills* (tons of camping out expected!)
*First Aid Skills* (in case of accidents/injuries!)

Whether you have one of these skills, or multiple skills, we could really use your help! And for those of you that have none of those listed skills, but wish to contribute in some other awesome way, definitely let us know!

This is a great chance to have the adventure of a life time! Not only is it a great opportunity to volunteer and do your part in helping out the world, but it's also a chance to travel and visit two continents, and more than 20 different countries across the span of the entire Western Hemisphere.

This will be, without a doubt, one of the most memorable international trips that has ever been planned in the history of vagabonds, and I would love for all of you to somehow contribute or be a part of it with all of us!

*IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN JOINING THIS TRIP, OR CAN HELP DONATE, PLEASE FILL OUT THIS FORM:*

*https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K51M_z2lxhMhqgfLt6kbdHV5_wUuaQYkhUI8JM6kRz4/viewform?usp=send_form*

(YES, we all HATE forms! However, this trip will take alot of organizing and collaboration, and this form let's us know who is serious about going or helping donate. Please fill it out if you are interested)


----------



## Tude (May 10, 2015)

Well sir this is an interesting and very awesome trip I mean breathtakinging actuallly. I dooooo hope you get this off. I'm ready to quit my job Monday but I cannot but to join a bunch of hikers to travel that stretch? Dam cool


----------



## briancray (May 10, 2015)

Damn dude. My work ends around September and I have no plans at the moment so this is extremely tempting. Where would we be meeting up to get to know everyone...I'm assuming Alaska? Is there a way to get the bus past the Darien Gap? I filled out a form and I'm still deciding, but I think this sounds kick ass. Just need to figure out my work situation over the course of this month and where we would be meeting.

P.S. 
Where can we donate to this? I did not see a link. Whether I go or not I'd still like to help out.


----------



## Kal (May 10, 2015)

Awesome!!!! Take pictures and share with S.T.P.


----------



## Corinne (May 10, 2015)

i been wanting to make a change so if this works out i will totally sell my van and hop on board. i was actually trying to do a trip like this but the road dog situation fell through. now im in mexico and lonely as fuck


----------



## RinRose (May 10, 2015)

HUCK!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 13, 2015)

sooooo.... any update on this?


----------

